# Hippo reunion anyone?



## 2 Hardcore (Mar 2, 2006)

The Hippo reunion @ the Coal Exchange in December went so well that there's another one in April - any urbanites likely to go this?
http://www.hipporeunion.com/homepage.html
Awww, the pic of the club on the homepage made me go all misty-eyed.............them was the days eh........


----------



## zog (Mar 6, 2006)

there's a good chance a few of us will be going. missed the last one as i couldn't be bothered with the dj's. as it's john kelly this time i may just venture out.

just looked at the pics of the last one from your link and remember a few of them faces.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Mar 6, 2006)

It was the presence of Alex P that put me off last time too. This one tho looks like a _real_  Hippo night!!


----------



## zog (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea. just downloaded some recent John kelly sets and it seems ok to me. 

hippo it is then


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 6, 2006)

I missed december one too, but iam defo going to next one....

Cant Wait!!!!

Whats the link to the piccy???   

Doh Just saw link


----------



## Supine (Mar 15, 2006)

God, I loved the Hippo so much. Fantastic 

Not sure about reunions though!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh go on Supine - see some old faces, get down on the dancefloor to some classic tunage, and meet some urbanites too (I wonder whether we all know each other already from back in the day, even if only by sight..........)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2006)

sadly was not here to experience it in it's hayday
the pics look ok and have heard a bit about it
but £18.50!


----------



## pirsquared (Mar 22, 2006)

only had one really memorable night there and that was Chris and Julian Liberator in the downstairs bit.. 

have a very vague memory of a night at boogies ( the upstairs rock night from 1991...  drunk under the table  , and it snowed on the way home)

now live miles away in cumbria... more sheep than wales boyo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 22, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Oh go on Supine - see some old faces, get down on the dancefloor to some classic tunage, and meet some urbanites too (I wonder whether we all know each other already from back in the day, even if only by sight..........)


§

I was wondering that too


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Flipping heck... there's a blast from the past.. I was last in there in 1993 or 1994 (does that sound right?)... I used to LOVE it... what happened to it?  I left Cardiff in 1996 and I think it was still there then...


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 1, 2006)

It was made subject of a compulsory purchase order in 2000 and demolished pretty soon after. People were down there getting bits of dancefloor and panels from the dj box, it was quite sad


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 2, 2006)

Where will we meet?
How will we know each other?
What is the meaning of life?

(Come on guys get this post count up!  )


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

so has anyone got their tickets yet?


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 13, 2006)

Violentviolet and I have ours, and are bringing along some Hippo virgins for good measure   
(violentviolet will be getting some idea of why it was she had to spend so many weekend nights with the grandparents when younger!   )


----------



## zog (Apr 13, 2006)

just off to get my tickets today. I was thinking of taking my son along as well so he could see why I allways looked so knackered on a Sunday.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 13, 2006)

He and violentviolet can compare notes/be embarassed by parental misbehaviour!


----------



## zog (Apr 18, 2006)

who went in the end?

Just capable of typing again now.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 19, 2006)

What a trip down memory lane that was! The tunes, the old faces, the atmosphere....


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2006)

Next one on the 11th August guys...

See you all there


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

welcome bob! are you a Cardiff poster?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

Talk about beautiful women/ugly men... I wouldn't look eout of place there...bald fat fucked.

Which ones 2HC?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 16, 2006)

Defo getting my old gear on for a tripp down memory lane in August....

Its a few days before my hols as well so let the party begin.......


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2006)

yeah im a Cardiff Boy,,, ex Hippo clubber/worker also


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 16, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> yeah im a Cardiff Boy,,, ex Hippo clubber/worker also


 are you still in cardiff??


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2006)

yep, Work in town and live in Roath... next to the Claude..


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 16, 2006)

i used to live on albany rd,, and city rd,,
then in pontprennau(i) with my sis,, more of a newport laydee tho,, land of goldie looking chain


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2006)

Member since 2000 + 1 love....  

seen them st Davids day and few times before.. even there first gig in the Welsh Club... 

Safe


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

nice one claaaaaaart 
yay! another Wales forum poster

any good gigs coming up?


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> yep, Work in town and live in Roath... next to the Claude..



close to a couple of urbanites then


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> i used to live on albany rd,, and city rd,,
> then in pontprennau(i) with my sis,, more of a newport laydee tho,, land of goldie looking chain



 miss d, city rd's a bit hectic to be living on tho innit? 
e2a apparently i lived on albany rd as a baby


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> miss d, city rd's a bit hectic to be living on tho innit?
> e2a apparently i lived on albany rd as a baby


 I'm sure it was city rd,, full off take aways, i lived in some flat that was hidden away at the back of a hairdressers next to an indian,, bloody dark and damp it was!!
Also had a stint on topaz street


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was city rd,, full off take aways, i lived in some flat that was hidden away at the back of a hairdressers next to an indian,, bloody dark and damp it was!!
> Also had a stint on topaz street



not doubting ya darl! just afraid for ya 

topaz street eh? not been there yet...


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2006)

erm, you mean next to the massage parlour near spar.... lol


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 16, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Talk about beautiful women/ugly men... I wouldn't look eout of place there...bald fat fucked.
> 
> Which ones 2HC?



On the right 

Wrong bloody link!!


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2006)

My littre bro is on there.. 







Ohh and the missus... on the left...


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

Ta-Da !! thats me on the right next to Shane...


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

fair play mun! largin it up
your missus?
lucky bugger


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

Thanks man, she rocks my world to be honest.. 

Peace

see you all at the next one


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> On the right http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/cardiff/coal-exchange/2006/apr/14/gallery-84695/home/photok-2061364
> 
> This link will self-destruct in 30 seconds..............



With the blonde hair and the cap?

Fucking hell no wonder you said getting old wasn't that bad......you look at least 10 years younger than you said < jealous mode >


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 17, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> With the blonde hair and the cap?
> 
> Fucking hell no wonder you said getting old wasn't that bad......you look at least 10 years younger than you said < jealous mode >


Dammit no that's not me (but she's a friend)! Wrong link!! Back to the drawing board.....


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 17, 2006)

Fingers crossed....
http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/cardiff/coal-exchange/2006/apr/14/photo-2061033
On the right


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

Grrrr... y'see, this is why I don't put piccies of myself up here... everyone else is so damned *gorgeous*

[/jealous]



Btw, for those of us who weren't living in Cardiff at the time of the "Hippo Club", does someone want to give me a brief history of wtf it was?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 17, 2006)

My mate lived in the very same flat on city road!
(I think! - It was above the jazzy hairdressers and you got to it by going down that little allyway) his neighbour was a one eyed spaniard called Carlos.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 17, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Btw, for those of us who weren't living in Cardiff at the time of the "Hippo Club", does someone want to give me a brief history of wtf it was?



Th Hippo club was just under the bridge at the top of Penarth Road, opposite the station car park.
It had many previous incarnations before becoming the Hippo in 1995 (I think it was), playing host to all different types of music over the years. As the Hippo, it was a brilliant down-&-dirty underground dance club. What endeared me to it most was the fact that residents from Trade in London were regular guests, and some weekends the line-ups were so good that you simply had to get down there on both Friday and Saturday nights.
It closed in 2000, victim of a compulsory purchase order and the Bay gateway development.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

There was a recent article in the Echo about it, didn't some bloke drive his car through the door?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> My mate lived in the very same flat on city road!
> (I think! - It was above the jazzy hairdressers and you got to it by going down that little allyway) his neighbour was a one eyed spaniard called Carlos.



By the Brothel?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 17, 2006)

The Ambassador 'Health Suite'??
Next one down I think.
Opposite The photo shop / Roath Park pub


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed....
> http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/cardiff/coal-exchange/2006/apr/14/photo-2061033
> On the right




 i know you.. used to dance with you all the time... 

you have a daughter if i recall...  also i helped you out a few times..  i used to hang with Gary Ty and ran the breakfast club in Penarth on Sunday mornings.. 

Talked to you at easter bash.. but you didnt recall me,,, im much fatter now that the 90's  lol


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> The Ambassador 'Health Suite'??
> Next one down I think.
> Opposite The photo shop / Roath Park pub



That's the one, it's really big inside.


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> There was a recent article in the Echo about it, didn't some bloke drive his car through the door?




yes, what a night.. luckly nobody was killed.!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> i know you.. used to dance with you all the time...
> 
> you have a daughter if i recall...  also i helped you out a few times..  i used to hang with Gary Ty and ran the breakfast club in Penarth on Sunday mornings..
> 
> Talked to you at easter bash.. but you didnt recall me,,, im much fatter now that the 90's  lol



These boards always turn into a knocking shop  Unless you mention cricket


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> yes, what a night.. luckly nobody was killed.!



On a related incident someone refuse entry into whatever the Top Rank was called at the time drove a mini through the doors along the corridor up to the stairs


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 17, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> On a related incident someone refuse entry into whatever the Top Rank was called at the time drove a mini through the doors along the corridor up to the stairs




Astoria????


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 17, 2006)

.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Th Hippo club was just under the bridge at the top of Penarth Road, opposite the station car park.
> It had many previous incarnations before becoming the Hippo in 1995 (I think it was), playing host to all different types of music over the years. As the Hippo, it was a brilliant down-&-dirty underground dance club. What endeared me to it most was the fact that residents from Trade in London were regular guests, and some weekends the line-ups were so good that you simply had to get down there on both Friday and Saturday nights.
> It closed in 2000, victim of a compulsory purchase order and the Bay gateway development.



Ty 

Another one to add to the list of "legendary Cardiff clubs" that those of us who only landed here in the past 6 years missed out on  List beginning with Rajahs and continuing ad nauseam depending on posters' ages...  Is there somewhere equally mad & cutting edge atm that we should know about...?

Nostalgia's not what it used to be, eh?

_<gets coat>_


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 17, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> i know you.. used to dance with you all the time...
> 
> you have a daughter if i recall...  also i helped you out a few times..  i used to hang with Gary Ty and ran the breakfast club in Penarth on Sunday mornings..
> 
> Talked to you at easter bash.. but you didnt recall me,,, im much fatter now that the 90's  lol



Yay I remember you now! Yes it's me the one who you remembered dancing 'like a mentalist'  Well just fancy meeting you here!!
Daughter was with me at the reunion (she also posts on here sometimes).
The breakfast club over the shoe shop, with the very sticky carpet.... such a long time ago....


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

yeah that was the one,. !!

we used to have to wait outside to open at 6, and the club closed at 4...

See you in August then !


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 17, 2006)

Apart from those great nights/mornings in the summers when the Hippo was open til 6, and the decks were out in the yard.

And I hear Tall Paul's headlining in August - haven't heard him play out since the Hippo!!


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

yeah he's booked in...

will also be selling CD's of the pervious nights set's by Shane And Ollie... and poss Jimpy..

If you come find me, ill chuck you them for free,  shhh !


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 18, 2006)

Nice one B0B!


----------

